

Building Scalable Databases: Denormalization, the NoSQL Movement and Digg - jsulak
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2009/09/10/BuildingScalableDatabasesDenormalizationTheNoSQLMovementAndDigg.aspx

======
mgrouchy
I don't know that this article actually says anything useful. It gives a very
short high level overview of 3 non-relational databases and regurgitates
quotes from another couple of blogs about databases from digg and friendfeed.

------
jobrahms
Really? You left a {TODO} in your article?

